# Cisco VPN tunnel OK, ping works, but no SMB connectivity



## DominikHoffmann (Jun 20, 2002)

I am using the VPN client for Mac OS X to connect to our corporate network. The problem that I have is that after starting the VPN connection (configured for split tunneling) I can ping the WINS server, but can't use it to resolve WINS names: 

     [localhost:~] admin% ping 10.20.1.10 
     PING 10.20.1.10 (10.20.1.10): 56 data bytes 
     64 bytes from 10.20.1.10: icmp_seq=0 ttl=127 time=28.909 ms 
     ... 

However, this is what happens when I try to query the WINS server: 

     [localhost:~] admin% smbutil lookup fr2 
     smbutil: can't get server address `10.20.1.10': 
     Unknown host 
     smbutil: can't resolve 10.20.1.10: syserr = Network is down 

This is after I supplied the WINS server address in a file ~/.nsmbrc: 

     [default] 
     workgroup=XXXXXX 
     nbns=10.20.1.10 
     username=Dominik Hoffmann 

I found out about how to use the FreeBSD smbutil command from a page at the BSD Devcenter of the O'Reilly Network. 

What could be wrong? Would there be a problem with the Mac OS X machine being behind a NAT router connected to a cable modem? Having the cable modem ISP block port 80 shouldn't be a problem, should it?


----------

